# Leafs Vs. Canucks



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Let me just start by saying GO LEAFS GO!

Well boys and girls the Leafs have made their annual trip out west and are ready to take on your beloved Canucks. It's an early game so don't forget to tune in at 4:00 today on none other than CBC HNIC for the match up.

I've been living here for 5 years now and I havn't missed a Leaf game yet, so that being said I have just aquired my tickets off craigslist and am eagerly watching the clock tick down until it is time to head down to the rink!!!!

We should be in store for a pretty exciting game this year. The Canucks are on a tear recently having only lost 2 games in regulation since new years, and the leafs have their playoff position on the line tonight as they only sit one point up on Washington. Both teams have a lot to prove tonight. The leafs havn't won in Vancouver in god knows how long, and Vancouver though having success recently, haven't been playing up to their usual high standards and have truely been lucky to get points in all those games.










I'm sitting in the 13 row in section 103, i don't know whos corner im in but we'll find out soon enough. 
This will be my girlfrineds first hockey game ever and we are both from Toronto so I figure there is not any better game to bring her to!

GO LEAFS GO!!!!!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Enjoy the game but there is something missing from the last picture of the team crests and that is a maple leaf swirling down the toilet


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cute that you have such high hopes for your team. Hopefully they don't lose the straight 10th time in row against the Canucks, that'd be embarrassing for you.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It'll be an entertaining game, just like the previous meeting. 
Mike, I was just waiting for a thread like this...
Pricey tickets buddy!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks effox


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Dont have high hopes! Looks like your Maple Leafs only won against the Oilers and Sens, and got downed by all the other Canadian teams. Good luck, though


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

For once I won't be forced to watch a leafs game at home on a Saturday, I get to mock my wife about them losing to the canucks for most of the game


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been a Leaf fan all my life. And it's been hard. Watching this dynasty become..................well what they've become. I'm just hoping for a hard fought game tonight. I would like a win but am not expecting it. GO LEAFS GO. Born and raised in Vancouver but cheering for the Leafs. Go figure.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

lmfao...................


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Mike,

Nice emblem showing on your setup! Hope all is going well with it and everything is settling in.You two enjoy the game this afternoon, i am an original '6' follower/fan myself(not the leafs sorry ) hope things work out in your favor and get the two points! One thing you can be proud of , this organization has a Stanley Cup to its name,and a winning tradition! some thing i can't say the other has!


----------



## DChan88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Leafs have lost last 9 nucks win. 5-1


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike the tank looks great! Seems you are alone on this thread lol My g/f is a die hard leafs fan as well so there's one more in your corner lol Plus I would like to see the leafs win this one too. Best of luck! Gonna be a good game I'm sure!


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Have fun at the game! I live here and have grown up with the Canucks, but work in Toronto. It's just as fun to be a Nucks fan there as it is to be a Leafs fan here. they gotta pick it up if they want to hold Washington back though.

Otherwise Springs just around the corner. And you'll be able to tell because the Leafs will be out.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Mike, why are Leafs fans so thirsty?







Because Montreal has all the cups 



PS: 2-0


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

As a leaf fan I ask the moderator to please lock this thread. Pull it then burn it, then take the ashes out to sea and toss them overboard. If Burke and Wilson get caught in the burning all the better. AAARRRRRGGGGHHH


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry dude. We can handle good humour towards our favourite team as long as its reasonable. Especially if we cripple another team


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

What do the Toronto Maple Leafs, Toronto Argonauts and the Toronto Blue Jays all have in common besides being based in Toronto ?



None of them can play hockey.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, that's okay, some day soon you'll demolish us, and you can laugh it up even more then.

It's all in good humour as long as we don't get personal.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh man rough night guys..... i need a drink and some chinese food stat!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well obviously the better team won ........ don't they always though ! :bigsmile:

NOTE : disappointed non of you guys (DON.. ) never posted some leaf photos .... there's some great ones out there.Ill have to work at uploading some one day.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Woohoo. Gotta watch OUR CANUCKS kick some TO butt tonight with some BCA buds. Awesome.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Was great to win in regulation  now if only the twins can build some points to try to get another Art Ross. 

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> NOTE : disappointed non of you guys (DON.. ) never posted some leaf photos ....


LMAO!!
Sorry Bud, Leafs are my #2 team 
Cheers!!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Y'know, this is actually a great time to be a Leafs fan, and I'm serious. Who were the architects who put most of today's Canucks in place? Burke & Nonis. Who's at the helm of Leafs Nation now? Burke & Nonis. Just give these guys time, they'll come through for you.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

monkE said:


> oh man rough night guys..... i need a drink and some chinese food stat!


You think Burkey and Nonie are going to pull off a big trade? Nash?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well said Arcteryx, although not a fan of either team these two people have contributed a lot to both teams past and present.



Arcteryx said:


> Y'know, this is actually a great time to be a Leafs fan, and I'm serious. Who were the architects who put most of today's Canucks in place? Burke & Nonis. Who's at the helm of Leafs Nation now? Burke & Nonis. Just give these guys time, they'll come through for you.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> You think Burkey and Nonie are going to pull off a big trade? Nash?


I don't think TO has any of the pieces Columbus would want.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree the leafs don't have the number one thing Columbus needs and that is a goaltender the interesting thing is that with Nash's no trade clause hes in charge of where he goes so if he WANTS to go to toronto then well get him I think LA will out together a trade with bernier and that will land him


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

monkE said:


> I agree the leafs don't have the number one thing Columbus needs and that is a goaltender the interesting thing is that with Nash's no trade clause hes in charge of where he goes so if he WANTS to go to toronto then well get him I think LA will out together a trade with bernier and that will land him


I'm going to guess LA too. Why would NY risk moving that many pieces to land a single player which may or may not wreck the chemistry in their room right now? They're sitting pretty good where they are.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> I'm going to guess LA too. Why would NY risk moving that many pieces to land a single player which may or may not wreck the chemistry in their room right now? They're sitting pretty good where they are.


ya exactly, they don't really need to improve and it would take too many pieces to get nash out of Columbus


----------

